# Need advice on price for work



## B_Tank88 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm looking at getting a front/rear end refresh done on my 2003 BMW which has some rust spots on arches and paint defects.

The work would involve rear/front bumper respray. Small repair to a crease in the rear bumper. Rust removal on 2 arches, one front one rear. Blending in surrounds, respray both wings, bonnet, etc.

What sort of price should I look at for this? I have only approached one shop so far, the quote given was £3600 and I had to supply the wings 

Is this the sort of price I will be looking at everywhere for this work?


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

B_Tank88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking at getting a front/rear end refresh done on my 2003 BMW which has some rust spots on arches and paint defects.
> 
> ...


That's very expensive to be fair. You could easily have this work done to a high standard for less than £1000


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Like with most things, you need a few quotes.


----------



## B_Tank88 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah I'm trying to, it's trying to find the time to take the car over to places which is normally difficult with my work schedule.

I am located in Leicester area Earl Shilton, I would welcome any recommendations you guys may have :thumb:

I've only managed one proper quote so far and contacted about 5 local places.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Have you tried http://www.harlequinmotors.co.uk/

BMC Auto Repairs


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

braders said:


> That's very expensive to be fair. You could easily have this work done to a high standard for less than £1000


That reads a lot of work to me for £1000. Half the car is getting resprayed on top of the repairs.


----------



## B_Tank88 (Sep 11, 2015)

uberbmw said:


> Have you tried http://www.harlequinmotors.co.uk/
> 
> BMC Auto Repairs


Thank you I will contact them.

Don't get me wrong I'm not being tight trying to get the best deal, that's not why I posted here.

I need to know what a reasonable price is as I'm not experienced in dealing with bodywork at all. My current quote is way over my budget though and would be unreasonable to spend that money on my car.

On the other hand I am expecting to pay more than £1000.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Kerr said:


> That reads a lot of work to me for £1000. Half the car is getting resprayed on top of the repairs.


For £3600 I'd expect them to be supplying the car before they start!

Oh, and leave a few grand in the glovebox!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

For £3600 I'd atleast expect them to supply the wings and the whole car to be painted to a show finish! 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

